# Temporal artery ultrasound



## lyndajimenez (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello

How would you code a Temporal Artery Ultrasound? Unlisted?

Thanks


----------



## heiditipherwell (Jun 24, 2009)

I think that I would need more info for this one.  This may be more of a vascular diagnostic study, such as 93880 or 93886.  Do you have a copy of the report?


----------

